# Izabel Goulart, Isabeli Fontana & Alessandra Ambrosio - Emilio Pucci Fall/Winter 2011 Backstage - (x12)



## Kurupt (23 Aug. 2011)

*Backstage* (with Alessandra Ambrosio and Isabeli Fontana)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Aug. 2011)

danke für die Schönen


----------



## karsten0264 (3 Sep. 2011)

Danke für die WUNDERSCHÖNEN !!!


----------



## koftus89 (2 Okt. 2012)

danke schön.


----------

